# When was the last time you cried?



## Cchytale Murilega (May 16, 2011)

Kind of a weird topic I know X3 but when was the last time you cried (not counting in dreams)?

The last time I cried was June 23rd, 2010 when I left my high school after graduation. I tried to suppress it so much but it was very difficult to.


----------



## 8-bit (May 16, 2011)

It just happens sometimes. Although My Immortal or FF Prelude can get the tears flowing d:


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2011)

My dad and I got into an argument about something he said to me and I got angered to the point that I yelled fuck you at him. After I calmed down I felt absolutely miserable and like the worst person in the world for the rest of the day.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 16, 2011)

Two days ago and for a week did I cry. My kid was hurting and I couldn't make her feel better. It made me so sad that I cried big huge fat tears for hours on end.

It was awful ;A;


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2011)

Probably the last real break-up I had.  I get emotional about that stuff.

Don't tell anyone =P


----------



## CannotWait (May 16, 2011)

The last time I cried was when my dachshund named "Schnitzel" died. At first I didn't cry because I don't cry for some reason, but then I forced myself to cry.

Ironically, I think it's sad that I do not cry. I have cried in the past, but that was mostly due to emotional development that I'm sure is not over. I feel so stupid and irrational whenever I cry. I need to cry more, because I think it messes with you psychologically whenever you don't.


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> The last time I cried was when my dachshund named "Schnitzel" died. At first I didn't cry because I don't cry for some reason, but then I forced myself to cry.
> 
> Ironically, I think it's sad that I do not cry. I have cried in the past, but that was mostly due to emotional development that I'm sure is not over. I feel so stupid and irrational whenever I cry. I need to cry more, because I think it messes with you psychologically whenever you don't.


 
Is it just me, or did you totally contradict yourself there? :roll:


----------



## CannotWait (May 16, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Is it just me, or did you totally contradict yourself there? :roll:


 
It's not just you... my entire personality and reality is one giant-ass contradiction.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 16, 2011)

When my aunt died, and I couldn't be with her (I was ridiculously sick myself) and like... a week later, in class (High school) I just broke down. that was about the last time. Now, I just bite tears and emotions back.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2011)

Well over a year ago.


----------



## Larry (May 16, 2011)

When I saw this.
[yt]ialZcLaI17Y[/yt]


----------



## Azure (May 16, 2011)

It happens from time to time. I don't keep track.


----------



## Deo (May 16, 2011)

When I broke up with him.


----------



## Spatel (May 16, 2011)

I've basically only ever had white people problems so I've got nothing to cry about. 

I have crippling levels of anxiety though, so I've cried anyway about a multitude of things.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 16, 2011)

Last weekend I spent 3 hours in the shower bawling my eyes out...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 16, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Last weekend I spent 3 hours in the shower bawling my eyes out...


 
So thats how you got your user name :V


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2011)

Deo said:


> When I broke up with him.


 This made me sad =[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> So thats how you got your user name :V


 
No, that was a combination of my fursona (horned lizard) and my insomnia. :V


----------



## Jw (May 17, 2011)

It was actually last Wednesday night. I literally sobbed, whimpered, the whole 9 yards. Before then, the last time I really cried was maybe 4 or 5 years ago when a friend of mine died in high school. I'd teared up since then, but never had a good cry like I did then.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This made me sad =[


 
I couldn't take this post srs with your crazy eyebrow waltz going on to the right.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> No, that was a combination of my fursona (horned lizard) and my insomnia. :V


 
Suuuuure. 

Ok so I totally just found out I have a zit/bump in my nose. How I found out? I went to blow my nose and OHHHHH it hurt so bad now I am laughing and crying. Laughing because I have something in my nose and crying cause it made me its bitch. :[


----------



## Conker (May 17, 2011)

It's been so long that I don't remember, though there have been times in the more recent past where I've wanted to. But, I stop myself.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Suuuuure.


What? D:>


> Ok so I totally just found out I have a zit/bump in my nose. How I found out? I went to blow my nose and OHHHHH it hurt so bad now I am laughing and crying. Laughing because I have something in my nose and crying cause it made me its bitch. :[


 
Oh god, I hate that. T~T


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> So thats how you got your user name :V


 
That made me lol in real life.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2011)

(specter) said:


> That made me lol in real life.


 
I don't cry _that_ often. :V


----------



## Unsilenced (May 17, 2011)

It was that site "Gives Me Hope." 

God damnit.


----------



## JadeFire (May 17, 2011)

I don't really cry, but the last time I had to bite tears back was a week ago, when I learned I had to drop out of college. A decent blow to my self-esteem, after the effort I put into it.

The last time I actually cried was about a year and a half ago, because of some stereotypical angsty emo highscool teenager shit.


----------



## keretceres (May 17, 2011)

An hour ago :3


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 17, 2011)

Probably a few days ago. Relationship drama, so awesome. 

But that was probably just sniffles. I don't immediately recall the last time I really cried.


----------



## Piper_Fox (May 17, 2011)

Last week..My dad moved out of state, which was devistating considering the fact that hes always been there for me...
I think I cried for a few days actually


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2011)

I dunno, really. An adult friend committed suicide just to spite his wife. That did it for me during the funeral, seeing him lay there in his open casket in the corner during the service. I also feel lonely and rather upset all the time, but even thinking about crying alone makes me feel pathetic, so I choose not to. I'd rather do it in front of everyone else. :V


----------



## BRN (May 17, 2011)

I collapsed against and then just slid down a wall in the corner of the kitchen and sat there listening to 3 Doors Down. That was, what, last February? Breakdowns ftl.


----------



## Panthura (May 17, 2011)

About a month ago. I was feeling really down, and I'd had a bad day at school, then my mum came in and said "What's wrong? Is there not a counselor at school you can talk to?"
To which I replied "I am the counselor."
The comedy of that moment stopped me crying though, so it was all good in the end.


----------



## Morgoth (May 17, 2011)

I'm not really sure but I can't remember crying within the last few years, maybe 5 or 6 max. For some reason I just can't cry anymore, nothing has really made/could make me that sad for some reason, although listening to this combined with me being all depressed and thinking about a bunch of random depressing crap _almost_ brought me close.


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

Couple years ago when my bird died


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 17, 2011)

5 minutes ago.

Tears of joy and sheer terror.


----------



## GoldenJackal (May 17, 2011)

The last time I spilled milk. I saw it as a metaphor for my wasted life.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (May 17, 2011)

Almost right now, when I realized how long it's been since I cried despite all the reason I have had to. I'm not even joking.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2011)

GoldenJackal said:


> The last time I spilled milk. I saw it as a metaphor for my wasted life.


 
... I think I can relate to this.


----------



## LDAxe (May 17, 2011)

It has been a long time. I don't even remember the last time I cried.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 17, 2011)

I..i can't remember. I must be too manly to cry out loud.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (May 17, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I..i can't remember. I must be too manly to cry out loud.


 Lol, also that would be more effective if you had done something like this... I must be too manly to cry out loud.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 17, 2011)

I had some pretty bad sniffles when my dog died.  D:

He was getting old though, meh.  Had to happen eventually.  It wasn't the "single tear run down the cheek" nonsense either.  Full grown man sitting in the corner with the snot bubbles and bodily fluids in strong supply all over my face.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 17, 2011)

Frokusblakah said:


> I had some pretty bad sniffles when my dog died.  D:
> 
> He was getting old though, meh.  Had to happen eventually.  It wasn't the "single tear run down the cheek" nonsense either.  Full grown man sitting in the corner with the snot bubbles *and bodily fluids in strong supply all over my face*.


 
Worst mental image ever. :[


----------



## Paul'o'fox (May 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Worst mental image ever. :[


 You were thinking what I was thinking weren't you. >xD


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 17, 2011)

Gotta do what you gotta do to soothe the pain.  :V


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (May 17, 2011)

A few weeks ago when my friend had to put her dog Shadow to sleep


----------



## Thatch (May 17, 2011)

I honestly can't remember. What I do know that it was over a book many years ago.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 17, 2011)

I'm crying right now, mainly because of 3 reasons.  1. I've done nothing useful for anyone in my completly wasted life so far, 2. I'm so lonely it hurts, and 3. fucking Evanescanse music that I can't actually stop myself from raping the replay button right now. Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2011)

I'm contemplating crying right now after thinking about placing a toothpick under my big toenail and kicking a wall really hard.


----------



## Bliss (May 17, 2011)

I don't cry. Must be the SSRIs. Not to say that I am not gaga without them.



Tomias_Redford said:


> 1. I've done nothing useful for anyone in my completly wasted life so far


 
You can do my homework and make me a sandwich. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 17, 2011)

I came extremely close Friday evening.


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (May 17, 2011)

About a year ago after finding out a friend from my unit who'd just gotten out of the Corps had been killed in a motorcycle accident.  Didn't cry until I'd gotten sufficiently drunk, though...


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

Oh wait no, it wasnt a couple years ago. it was when my cat timmy had worms and was sick  and i felt so bad for him
hes such a lil babby im going to snuggle him in 5 minutes and we're going to take a nap

Last night I had both cats with me, one on each side and i was so warm


----------



## Fenrari (May 17, 2011)

Semi-regularly, I'll wake up with tears in my eyes... So either something really sad happened in my dreams... Or my eyes were too dry. I can't really say I know what caused it.


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Semi-regularly, I'll wake up with tears in my eyes... So either something really sad happened in my dreams... Or my eyes were too dry. I can't really say I know what caused it.


 It's most likely the sandman cumming in your eyes. It's caused by allergies.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (May 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Oh wait no, it wasnt a couple years ago. it was when my cat timmy had worms and was sick  and i felt so bad for him
> hes such a lil babby im going to snuggle him in 5 minutes and we're going to take a nap
> 
> Last night I had both cats with me, one on each side and i was so warm


 D'aaaaaaawwww! Soooo cuuuuute! <3


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

I went outside to get the mail today and Tim got out so I grabbed him, then Red tried coming out and I pushed him back and he fell backwards and bonked his head on the door  I felt sssoooo bad and I still do


----------



## Oovie (May 17, 2011)

Years, so long I can't even remember... I do remember what it feels like to just completely let it out though, that feels nice.


----------



## VoidBat (May 17, 2011)

Must been 1.5 year since last time I man-cried.
After fifteen minutes of doing CPR on my old man, and paramedics doing their thing with the epinephrine shots the last, but unavoidable thing you want to hear is; "Sorry, but your dad is gone, son."


----------



## Leafblower29 (May 17, 2011)

Uhhh not sure when I last cried. Not much of a crier.


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> Must been 1.5 year since last time I man-cried.
> After fifteen minutes of doing CPR on my old man, and paramedics doing their thing with the epinephrine shots the last, but unavoidable thing you want to hear is; "Sorry, but your dad is gone, son."


 What happened to him?  I remember when my friends dad had a stroke. Couldn't believe it


----------



## VoidBat (May 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> What happened to him?  I remember when my friends dad had a stroke. Couldn't believe it



Myocardial infarction. 
He was gone before he hit the ground, according to the autopsy report.


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> Myocardial infarction.
> He was gone before he hit the ground, according to the autopsy report.


 Gosh ]: I'm sorry


----------



## VoidBat (May 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Gosh ]: I'm sorry


 
Thank you, for the concern.
My old man always said it was the best way to go, quick and relatively painless. :I
If discussion is supposed to continue, PM's please, to avoid derailment.

On-topic: Before that incident, I'd say 6-7th grade when my lutino cockatiel died.


----------



## Deo (May 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This made me sad =[


 It made me sad too
oh hurr hurr oh.
oh.
:[


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 17, 2011)

Actually I just remembered: The last time I cried was June 23rd, 2010 when I left my high school after graduation. I tried to suppress it so much but it was very difficult to.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2011)

Last week, I think.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 17, 2011)

Three days ago. Cried myself to sleep for the hell of it. I'm sick of this dildo of neutrality up my ass.


----------



## LizardKing (May 17, 2011)

Probably last year shortly before I had my molars removed because OH FUCK IT HURTS I CAN'T EVEN TALK. I'm not sure it really counts as "crying" though; certainly there we some tears, but that doesn't really fit my definition, otherwise onions would count too.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2011)

Deo said:


> It made me sad too
> oh hurr hurr oh.
> oh.
> :[


 Deo you are being depressing.

You are not supposed to be depressing stop it. =[


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 17, 2011)

Honestly, I can't even remember. I didn't cry when my aunt, grandfather or ex-girlfriend died, even though in two out of those three deaths it was _very_ premature and sudden. It's like I've lost the emotional capacity to even be sad enough to cry, even though I can be angry at how cruel life is to take people who mean so much to you. But that's _just_ anger. And I know I've lost something very human, but it's like I only know it on an intellectual level. I don't really feel the kind of sadness that should come with realizing you don't feel sadness, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 17, 2011)

Something like four or five years ago was the last time I cried at all.


----------



## wolfninja (May 17, 2011)

When my ferrets died.


----------



## Carnie (May 17, 2011)

While reading over this depressing thread.

Really though I'm pretty sure it was last week from laughing way too hard at a friend's impression of Christian Bale.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 17, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Honestly, I can't even remember. I didn't cry when my aunt, grandfather or ex-girlfriend died, even though in two out of those three deaths it was _very_ premature and sudden. It's like I've lost the emotional capacity to even be sad enough to cry, even though I can be angry at how cruel life is to take people who mean so much to you. But that's _just_ anger. And I know I've lost something very human, but it's like I only know it on an intellectual level. I don't really feel the kind of sadness that should come with realizing you don't feel sadness, if that makes any sense.


 
You mean you basically go "FUCK" in your head, but you quickly accept it and realise that there's nothing that can be done so it's not at all worth thinking about?


----------



## Tissemand (May 17, 2011)

It's been such a long time... recently, whenever I want to cry, it just comes out as laughter. -_-


----------



## Heimdal (May 17, 2011)

A while ago. Then I put the FA Adult filter back up, and I was good again.


----------



## BRN (May 17, 2011)

Tonight. *shrug*


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 17, 2011)

SIX said:


> Tonight. *shrug*


:C

As for me... I don't know, I can shed tears but I wouldn't say I've cried in a while. But I have an unsettling "breakdown" laugh.


----------



## Seas (May 17, 2011)

Not really crying, but manly tears:
[yt]aJvYZXUT5Bk[/yt]


----------



## Alstor (May 17, 2011)

Last night when I remembered how much I love my boyfriend.

And a bit right now.


----------



## Conker (May 17, 2011)

My one and only female friend seems to cry all the fucking time.

I actually remember the last time I almost cried. It was when I had Mono. I woke up and my throat was in the most pain that it has ever been in. I checked my tonsils in the mirror and they were white due to the severe bacteria infection. I wanted to just break down because it was so depressing, but I didn't. Ended up going to the hospital instead :V


----------



## Radiohead (May 17, 2011)

When I got home from the hospital this morning. Just...broke down, I suppose. I tend to have crying fits quite a bit, but I don't think anyone could blame me for it.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 17, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> It's been such a long time... recently, whenever I want to cry, it just comes out as laughter. -_-


 
Pfft.. please. That's perfectly natural and sane.


----------



## Azure (May 17, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Pfft.. please. That's perfectly natural and sane.


 Isn't it! Protip- It isn't, but it sure is fun.


----------



## Vukasin (May 17, 2011)

My friend fell down the stairs and I cried from laughing so hard.


----------



## Itakirie (May 17, 2011)

A few months ago in December because my mom pissed me off enough.


----------



## illford baker (May 17, 2011)

When I was watching the new Star trek movie, during the opening scene where Kirk's father was making a suicide run with the USS Kelvin while listening to his son being born, I tried to hold back the tears but one got out.


----------



## Elinith (May 17, 2011)

A couple months back. My father had a seizure (first time). Came out of nowhere. When he couldn't remember my name, I broke down.

You never think it'll happen until it does...


----------



## Radiohead (May 17, 2011)

Just now, goddamn...


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> On-topic: Before that incident, I'd say 6-7th grade when my lutino cockatiel died.


 Omg yeah. I had a budgie die on me a couple years ago. ]:


----------



## CannotWait (May 17, 2011)

So who all cried in Toy Story 3?


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> So who all cried in Toy Story 3?


 That movie was complete shit. idk how anybody cried


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 17, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Just now, goddamn...


 
Same here- I miss my mom :[


----------



## Radiohead (May 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Same here- I miss my mom :[


 
Aw, don't get me thinking about my parents or I'll cry again, I swear. I miss Cheyenne. Boston is nice but I feel alone here.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 18, 2011)

I'm crying right now... I'm so scared and I have no one to comfort me. :'<


----------



## Recel (May 18, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm crying right now... I'm so scared and I have no one to comfort me. :'<



*insane person hug*

Why do I do this all the time...

Aaaaanyways, no reason to be scared. Problems? Face them. Person? Kick them in the balls, or what ever hurts the most. Thougts? Think of something else. All at once? Look in there face, think about happy things, THAN kick them in the balls.

On-topic. I dont cry, never. Tho sometimes I would like to, but it just doesnt happens.


----------



## Volkodav (May 18, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm crying right now... I'm so scared and I have no one to comfort me. :'<


 WHATS WRONG?? *holds you close to me*


----------



## anero (May 18, 2011)

Yesterday when I accidentially looked up unbirthing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 18, 2011)

SIX said:


> Tonight. *shrug*


 
Owww.. :C


----------



## FireFeathers (May 18, 2011)

May 7th, when my grandma was rushed to the hospital with fuck-everything wrong with her.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 18, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Aw, don't get me thinking about my parents or I'll cry again, I swear. I miss Cheyenne. Boston is nice but I feel alone here.


 
But you can go see your parents it sounds like. If I want to see my mom all I see is grass and a poorly kept cemetery that's 1,600 miles away. 

Mother's day was the hardest holiday to get through. Sometimes holidays SUCK.


----------



## Spatel (May 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That movie was complete shit. idk how anybody cried


 
It was alright but it reminded me a lot of Brave Little Toaster.

Now Brave Little Toaster... I cried during that. And if I watched it again, I would probably cry again.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 18, 2011)

I cried when I heard this song by Rich Mullins.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtom9d5eND4

He often wrote songs which used the imagery of death, and tragically enough he died in a car accident a few years after he performed them.


----------



## Conker (May 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That movie was complete shit. idk how anybody cried


 While I wouldn't call it "complete shit," I also can't see how anyone could cry during that movie. 

Some of my friends called me a heartless monster for not crying. -__-


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You mean you basically go "FUCK" in your head, but you quickly accept it and realise that there's nothing that can be done so it's not at all worth thinking about?


 
No, that's just it. I think about it _loads_, to the point that it's probably very unhealthy. I think it impedes and inhibits me. I wish I could change it. I don't _like_ the person I've become in a lot of ways, and it's just a question of, well, if I could change, would it mean losing the things I _do_ like about myself? I'd like to think the answer is not necessarily, or even better, a solid no. See, I _never_ accept that nothing can be done, about _anything_, not even death. As a rule, I don't even really believe in death, but that these bodies of ours are really not alive in the first place. Instead, Life, souls, The Force, whatever it's called _borrows_ these bodies. It seeks a union with the physical world. The union is incredibly imperfect, and that's why it never seems to last, but life is eternal, and one day, somehow, that union will be perfected, if not by our hand then by the hand of the almighty, the very creator if this union of matter and energy that culminates in what we call life.

That being said, I don't think I'd be forfeiting my shot at eternal life by, say, cutting my locks or amputating a toe like Bob Marley, but I think I just might if I can't learn how to be human. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (May 18, 2011)

got back from deployment, got a little drunk, and the bar decided to have me and my two friends get up on stage and do a free shot for everyone, we listed the names of the friends we lost, and they started singing patriotic country songs.  I HATE COUNTRY but it fucked with me and i went out to the sidewalks of nashville to cry


----------



## Ikrit (May 18, 2011)

last night


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 19, 2011)

It was sometime around Valentine's Day, and Mom was out of town with my step-dad and I had to take care of the family pets. One morning when I walk in from feeding the dogs, I hear a cat crying in agony. Then, I see him and the blood trail behind him. I rush up next to him, and I see that he's bleeding from his right eye with a puddle underneath him. I flip the fuck out, and cried from that moment until an hour later when I'm on my way to work after dropping him off at the vet. Didn't want my boss to hear me cry when I told him I'd be late for work.

My cat's back to his normal, happy self now. Just in case anyone was wondering...


----------



## xiath (May 19, 2011)

Last night/ early this morning.

I had found out that in an argument with his mother, my BF told her about us. Being the southern baptist that she is, she took almost everything that can be used to contact me away from him. Bear in mind this is a long distance relationship. 

The first round of tears were the "OH SHIT OH SHIT, THIS ISN'T HAPPENING" hysterical tears when he first told me. 

Then we managed to sneak a phone call in. In that call we said our goodbyes and reminisced about our relationship. There was no way I was holding back tears there.

Then I had tears of anger because he admitted that he hasn't felt a spark between us in a week or so and that we may be better off going our separate ways. What made me angry was the fact that my last (and first) relationship ended with him losing interest in me and leaving me for the guy he cheated on me with. So I had flashbacks of that breakup. Plus I was already emotional so it didn't take much to set me off.

After a few hours, the sun was rising and I haven't gotten any sleep yet. He manages to sneak a text into me before his mother takes his phone away (she agreed to let him keep it for one last night). The text said that he made a decision. He had decided that he does still love me and that he is not going to lose me; and that he still has access to his email and wii so we can still talk. So then comes the tears of relief. Needless to say last night was one hell of a ride...

The last time I cried before this morning was about 3 weeks ago. My father went in to get an angiogram done. Long story short. the surgeon slipped, ruptured his artery, and then told us that he probably won't make it the next 30 minutes that it would take to get a proper OR ready for repairs.  Good news is he did end up making it and he is currently at home now and is recovering great.

And before that it was when we found out my mothers cancer returned and that it's in her bones. So it's not curable...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2011)

Right now.


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Right now.


 
: (

What's wrong?


----------



## STB (May 19, 2011)

I've been kinda sick recently, and I've been having coughing fits so bad tears will stream down my face. Does that count?

If not, the last time I remember crying was probably watching Armageddon a while back. Or maybe the times I've laughed so hard, I cry. I don't really cry much.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 20, 2011)

Llamapotamus said:


> : (
> 
> What's wrong?


 
I really dunno.

I just felt like utter crap, went upstairs into the bathroom, looked at myself in the mirror, half-smiled then just sorta broke down and cried silently.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I really dunno.
> 
> I just felt like utter crap, went upstairs into the bathroom, looked at myself in the mirror, half-smiled then just sorta broke down and cried silently.


 
... Dude, that's not a good sign, especially if you can't even really pin down what brought it on.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 20, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> ... Dude, that's not a good sign, especially if you can't even really pin down what brought it on.


 
Gah... Seriously, I really, really don't know what it is. I had to stop myself doing it again about two or three times today. I'd try going into a therapist or something, but even then I can't say "I have no idea what I'm always crying about" because there's nowhere to start! Maybe I'm _missing_ something.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (May 21, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Gah... Seriously, I really, really don't know what it is. I had to stop myself doing it again about two or three times today. I'd try going into a therapist or something, but even then I can't say "I have no idea what I'm always crying about" because there's nowhere to start! Maybe I'm _missing_ something.


 
TRY going to a therapist, even if YOU don't know why you are crying, they can help work towards finding out why and start helping you


----------



## Ricky (May 25, 2011)

Today, but I wasn't sad.  More like, happy.

Funny how that sometimes works :roll:


----------



## Punnchy (May 26, 2011)

Sadly today, because I was upset at rl.


----------



## Evandeskunk (May 26, 2011)

A tear a week ago when a few of my friends graduated.


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 26, 2011)

Now that I think about it, I haven't cried in a very long time. The last time I remember crying was about a year and a half ago when I first started college. I was extremely frustrated and just broke down.


----------



## RLR (May 26, 2011)

The last time I actually cried was when I had enough of the "damn Mexican" comments at school.

Other than that, I cry quietly when I think about my sisters. One is in college across the country and the other has gone through hell all her life. My dad and I havent seen her since 2006.


----------



## CannotWait (May 26, 2011)

I'm trying to make myself cry by listening to Cat's In The Cradle. Any other sad song suggestions?


----------



## Azure (May 26, 2011)

Earlier. Sudden crushing depressive wave of bullshit. Lovely.


----------



## Ley (May 26, 2011)

Today. 

Lately the self hate from my emotions have pulled me into spiraling hate depression. But instead of ranting about it and wasting bandwidth, I will lt it boil and.. hopefully evaporate.


----------



## CannotWait (May 26, 2011)

Ley said:


> Today.
> 
> Lately the self hate from my emotions have pulled me into spiraling hate depression. But instead of ranting about it and wasting bandwidth, I will *let* it boil and.. hopefully evaporate.


 
Thereifixedit.


----------



## Ley (May 26, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Thereifixedit.



...okay. I am sorry my typo caused you to quote the damn thing again and fix it.. and then post about it..


----------



## CannotWait (May 26, 2011)

Ley said:


> ...okay. I am sorry my typo caused you to quote the damn thing again and fix it.. and then post about it..


 
My grammar Nazism is getting me in trouble... which makes me want to cry.


----------



## Mentova (May 26, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> My grammar Nazism is getting me in trouble... which makes me want to cry.


 Dude don't be a dick. She's clearly in a bad mood.

Anyways a little on topic, but I was feeling depressed today because I have a feeling I may have been stupid and hurt a relationship with a good friend of mine. Not exactly crying, but I didn't want to shitpost and bail. :V


----------



## CannotWait (May 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude don't be a dick. She's clearly in a bad mood.


 
I'm honestly trying _not_ to... I feel for her, just when I start to feel anything my brain resorts to humor so I don't have to accept it... but apparently that's only making things worse.

I'm sorry Ley.


----------



## Volkodav (May 26, 2011)

I've never cried
id ont have tear ducts


----------



## CannotWait (May 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I've never cried
> id ont have tear ducts



Which is ironic because it's sad.


----------



## Bad Voodoo (May 28, 2011)

Three Years ago when I had to tell someone I had to quit doing what I loved to do. I wasn't bawling and I wasn't weeping. I looked the guy straight in the face with tears gliding down my face. I then took off and walked it off. After that not even my deepest depressions would make me cry.


----------



## Volkodav (May 28, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Which is ironic because it's sad.


 
I lied I have cried before but I will never tell because im a mysterious stranger


----------



## Plantar (May 28, 2011)

I was thinking about one of my good friends the other night, an older woman named Sandy. She was a great cook, she worked on the trayline with me all the time.  I went to the bar a few times and she was there, she was really awesome when she was unwound, drinking, etc. Behind that, though, her husband died 2 years before, so she lived alone in her house, with no family. She gave me her husband's clothes, which I went and found today actually. 

One morning at work, she passed out on the kitchen floor. A cook, Jerry, did CPR on her, she opened her eyes, and she died in his arms... Oh great, now I'm crying again.


----------



## Bliss (May 28, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> I was thinking about one of my good friends the other night, an older woman named Sandy. She was a great cook, she worked on the trayline with me all the time.  I went to the bar a few times and she was there, she was really awesome when she was unwound, drinking, etc. Behind that, though, her husband died 2 years before, so she lived alone in her house, with no family. She gave me her husband's clothes, which I went and found today actually.
> 
> One morning at work, she passed out on the kitchen floor. A cook, Jerry, did CPR on her, she opened her eyes, and she died in his arms... Oh great, now I'm crying again.



This is so sad... ;C


----------



## Vexor Shadewing (May 29, 2011)

I honestly don't remember.


----------



## Glitch (May 29, 2011)

The other day, when I was fucking LIVID at my ex for being the rod-up-the-ass cunt she is.
Just seeing her infuriates me.  I got dispersed to her class and had to sit RIGHT behind her.  I nearly killed her.

My anger went into depression and I bawled my eyes out after the fact.


----------



## Cocobanana (May 29, 2011)

The other day for feeling like the whole world was against me and that I was alone with no answers for where to go next.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 29, 2011)

This morning... >_>


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 29, 2011)

Earlier today, my fucking brother calling me a lazy piece of shit, a fucking asshole, saying that I dont do shit, and many other rude things. This resulted in me crying for a bit, but because I'm bi-polar, I was good as new in a little bit.


----------



## Kivaari (May 30, 2011)

Tonight, boyfriend broke up with me. Maybe it was for the best, but damn it, I think I loved him....


----------



## shaaaark (May 30, 2011)

It's been a while since I've had something to cry about. I've been incredibly upset at someone recently, but more pissed off than wanting to cry.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (May 30, 2011)

last night when i let loose a torrent of emotions i had bottled up for the past ten years T_T


----------



## Jakethefalcon (May 30, 2011)

It has been so long.
I don't remember.


----------



## Belluavir (May 30, 2011)

Poor things, this thread almost makes me want to cry.

The last time I cried was when I was doing some research on the RSPCA for a project, got to the bit about adoption and it was so sad, I want to save them all! Infact I'm tearing up a bit just thinking about it.


----------



## Corto (May 30, 2011)

I don't cry. My dad teached me not to.

EDIT: He told me to keep all my sadness and grief deep down inside, until they eventually turn into prostate cancer and can be safely extracted.


----------



## CannotWait (May 30, 2011)

Corto said:


> I don't cry. My dad teached me not to.
> 
> EDIT: He told me to keep all my sadness and grief deep down inside, until they eventually turn into prostate cancer and can be safely extracted.


 
My grandpa got rid of his prostate cancer. Tough old man.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 30, 2011)

still trying to find ways to make myself cry


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

10 minutes ago. Wrote my heart out and now that I'm done crying, I'll wait for the backlash.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2011)

This morning too... >_>
God I'm a little bitch... :<


----------



## CannotWait (May 30, 2011)

This picture makes me want to cry.


----------



## nontoxic (May 30, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> This picture makes me want to cry.


 
Oh God... QQ.

As for me, the last time I cried was when I left New York and waved goodbye to my friends. It was a tough thing to do. Luckily I'm going back next year!


----------



## Radiohead (May 31, 2011)

My tumblrfriend quoted me and the massive amount of support I am getting is just...nn. I can't help but tear up and sob a little. I'm such a wimp.



> â€œIâ€™m going to wear cat ears and not even give a fuck.â€
> â€”	 My new friend Heather. Has like EVERY REASON to hate life and still doesnâ€™t.


How could I not be happy to tears about that?


----------



## Nel (Jun 2, 2011)

I cried last time when i watched the semi final match between New Zealand and SriLanka in 2011. When Kiwis were defeated by lankans that was not bearable by me as i am big fan of kiwis. That was the time i cried for the last time.


----------



## Lexion12 (Jun 2, 2011)

ALL THE TIME INSIDE! No not really,just joking.

It was a few days ago and it's nothing anyone really needs to be concerned about.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 3, 2011)

I let a tear out today. i dunno why, i was just riding my bike.


----------



## BigHoof (Jun 3, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> This picture makes me want to cry.


Aww :3 you almost got me too! That's so sad. I wonder what happened.

OT: I don't remember exactly but it's about a week or so. I often tend to bash myself for my pathetic life even when it's not pathetic at all... It's just those lonely evenings in the dark that make me all emotional and shit.

Edit: about that picture, apparently when this pic was circulating on the internet, people from all over the world sent him cards and wishes and he had a kickass party 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzqNkIkj3rE
Now I almost cried again, and not from sadness :3


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 3, 2011)

Today. Yesterday. The day before that.

Just a bad week.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 3, 2011)

A few months ago when venting personal stuff to a friend.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 3, 2011)

A few weeks ago. It was a bad situation that started and ended badly. 

Though, that was the first time I had cried in 3-4 years.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 3, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> This picture makes me want to cry.


 
Dear god...! ;A;

If I ever get the opportunity to please someone by being the only person to come visit them on their birthday especially an old fellow, I would take it. D';


----------



## Namba (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't remember the last time I cried... I don't cry much; I just get upset.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 3, 2011)

every day


----------



## Azure (Jun 3, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> every day


 but inside


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 3, 2011)

Azure said:


> but inside


 
;~;


----------



## Thaeh (Jun 5, 2011)

When my dog died two years ago. I haven't cried since, just manly tears. (HELL YEAH)


----------



## Namba (Jun 5, 2011)

Gah! Today! But that was 'cause I was pissed


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 5, 2011)

Earlier today, I punched a cinder block wall and it hurt like hell.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 5, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> Earlier today, I punched a cinder block wall and it hurt like hell.


 ...why?


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 5, 2011)

I never cry unless I lose a game of Starcraft to perpetuate my stereotype.


----------



## Azure (Jun 5, 2011)

Yesterday. Depressing birthday, yay!!


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 5, 2011)

Azure said:


> Yesterday. Depressing birthday, yay!!



Poor Azure :[ Do you need a hug?



on topic: yesterday too. I don't really know why, For the last few weeks I just feel like shit as soon as I wake up.


----------



## Spatel (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm going to get melanoma unless I get about 7-8 moles taken off very soon. Most of them have developed in the past few years, and they're all quite large and scary. The largest has been around since early puberty and it's about the size of a nickel, pitch black. I never did anything about it, and I'm starting to worry these newer moles have something to do with that.

So until I see a dermatologist I'm going to be freaking out.


----------



## cad (Jun 5, 2011)

Wanted to this morning, but couldn't get any tears out. So I took a pair of scissors, cut myself and licked the wounds. I've never done so before in my whole life and I hope I never will do so again.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 5, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> So I took a pair of scissors, cut myself and licked the wounds. I've never done so before in my whole life and I hope I never will do so again.


 What in the actual fuck.


----------



## cad (Jun 5, 2011)

Teenage angst can do a lot of strange things. 
That, and I'm slightly screwed up in the head. :V


----------



## Conker (Jun 5, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Wanted to this morning, but couldn't get any tears out. So I took a pair of scissors, cut myself and licked the wounds. I've never done so before in my whole life and I hope I never will do so again.


 http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080226173038/uncyclopedia/images/3/38/Rippy_the_Razor.jpg

It's a shame that I can't just reply with an image and leave it at that :[ Guess these two sentences will have to do.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 11, 2011)

I almost cried twice today, once while watching Star Trek and once while watching MLP
What the hell is wrong with me and why do tv/movies/music make me so emotional?


----------



## Jude (Jul 11, 2011)

I "cried" just last night after reading a comic that turned out to be very motivational.
Though it wasn't really crying. A single tear just went down my face. I don't even know why.

Not counting that, it would be a few weeks ago where I watched Into the Wild for the first time. Manly tears...


----------



## Mr_Fox (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll cry all the time from movies and stories.  Not like loud crying, just tearing up.  I also start tearing up for no reason several times a month, though.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 11, 2011)

I cried Tuesday at my Grandmother's funeral


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 11, 2011)

i'm always crying...on the inside...


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

I laughed until I cried watching Labyrinth with Monkey last night. 

We had to take a shot with every GRATUITOUS BOWIE CROTCH.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> I laughed until I cried watching Labyrinth with Monkey last night.
> 
> We had to take a shot with every GRATUITOUS BOWIE CROTCH.


 
I love that movie. <3


Also, last night... itwasatouchingsongshutup!!!


----------



## Lunar (Jul 11, 2011)

Two days ago.  I woke up from a dream in which a member of my family had been murdered and the killer was someone else in my family.


----------



## BearlyBen (Jul 11, 2011)

I cried several weeks ago when I listened to Hate Me by Blue October. That song pretty much sums up my desire for my mom to finally leave me behind and do something she dreams of doing but she worries too much.

I also cried at my great Aunt's funeral...not because she was dead, but because I don't believe in heaven or hell, but I wanted to believe in Heaven...for her...


----------



## BearlyBen (Jul 11, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> Earlier today, I punched a cinder block wall and it hurt like hell.


 
I did that to the sheet-rock in my house thinking it would hold up to my punch...my hand went through the wall and had to fix it later -.-

Next time I'll punch a tree in my yard.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 11, 2011)

BearlyBen said:


> I did that to the sheet-rock in my house thinking it would hold up to my punch...my hand went through the wall and had to fix it later -.-
> 
> Next time I'll punch a tree in my yard.


 
Lmao it's amazing how easily that shit breaks.



BearlyBen said:


> I cried several weeks ago when I listened to Hate Me by Blue October. That song pretty much sums up my desire for my mom to finally leave me behind and do something she dreams of doing but she worries too much.
> 
> I also cried at my great Aunt's funeral...not because she was dead, but because I don't believe in heaven or hell, but I wanted to believe in Heaven...for her...


 You don't have to believe in heaven or hell to believe that people go somewhere when they die
You can believe they go to a place *like* heaven but it doesn't have to be religious-inspired

Me? I just believe we die and get eaten by bugs, but idk after that.
I guess I'll see when I die.... well
No, because my eyes will be eaten by bugs


----------



## Namba (Jul 11, 2011)

Today, when my girlfriend and I broke up :'(


----------



## Bliss (Jul 11, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Today, when my girlfriend and I broke up :'(


I'm sorry for you. Did it happen just like that? 3;


----------



## Namba (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, it was pretty damn sudden  I'll be fine though :3


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 12, 2011)

Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Teenage angst can do a lot of strange things.
> That, and I'm slightly screwed up in the head. :V



There are so many things wrong with this post.


----------



## Chironex (Jul 13, 2011)

About a year ago when my Sergeant was killed on an IED clearing op with me.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 13, 2011)

i ordered a door chain that came with CS-spray. it arrived today. i mean... i had to test whether the spray does the trick or not, right? :V

on a more serious note, i ALMOST cried when i broke up with my ex on monday.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 13, 2011)

umm....about two months ago in the middle of the night. that was like the first time i hardcore cried in a while.

either that or the first time i heard Angels in the Architecture.


----------

